# Winrar CRC Fehler. In welchem Teilarchiv?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Winrar Datei welche gesplittet ist in mehrere Rar Archive. Nun ist da irgendwo ein CRC Fehler vorhanden nur weiß ich leider nicht in welchem Archivteil.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das rauszufinden? Weil Winrar sagt ja nur das in der extrahierten Datei ein Fehler vorliegen würde aber nicht in welchem Teilarchiv.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. März 2008)

Genau aus diesem Grund liefert man größeren Ansammlungen von Rar Archiven eine *.sfv Datei mit. Warum einige Leute das noch immer nicht machen?

Oftmals reicht es aber schon die Größe der Dateien zu vergleichen, die einzige Datei die bei der Größe aus der Reihe tanzen darf ist die letzte in der Nummerierung.

Du kannst auch mal versuchen das Archiv zu reparieren. Mit Winrar öffnen, und dann im Menü bei Tools auf Repair.


----------

